

Apple uses this laptop to advertise Icloud on Windows - denzil_correa
http://i.imgur.com/bT9Oc.png

======
lttlrck
What did you expect a Samsung?

~~~
facorreia
Maybe an ASUS Zenbook, or a Lenovo X1 Carbon or Yoga.

